# Maybe not a "beast", but my litte "RS3" does its job well anyways.. ;)



## Rozar (Jul 28, 2004)

*"RS3" project..*

Have an Audi A3 '97 mod.
I would've put pictures in here if I only knew how.. New to this forum and not used to the layout and commands..
I'm Norwegian btw..
But you could check out my cardomain page though.. Are a few pictures and all the stats there:
http://members.cardomain.com/rozar

_Modified by Rozar at 6:44 PM 8-25-2004_


_Modified by Rozar at 6:45 PM 8-25-2004_


----------



## CuCo33 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: "RS3" project.. (Rozar)*

hotness!
im jealous btw
cant wait till audi brings over the a3 here


----------



## TooLow2.0T (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: "RS3" project.. (Rozar)*

I like that color! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

